# Soap Wrappers



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

Maybe this has already been addressed, if so sorry for the repeat. 
How do you wrap your soaps or do you wrap them? I would like to give some as gifts and wondered what kind of paper etc. was suitable for wrapping soap. I did run across an idea on the Printmaster program for seed packets. If you print them out larger than the original, you can get a bar of soap in the packet after the glue has dried.


----------



## swamp_deb (Jan 9, 2004)

I use the 'Dan's Bands' from MMS and some drawstring bags for some soaps. I have used cigar band type that I printed and cut to go around the soaps.

There are so many ways to wrap your soaps, just be creative to showcase your soaps to their best. I have seen some really time consuming soap wrappers that looked fantastic and I have seen some very simply wrapped ( tied with a ribbon with a hang tag) soaps that impressed me too. 

All of my experience is with cp and hp, if you do m&p, that's a whole nother ball game and someone else will have to help you there.

Good luck with whatever you decide, I am sure it will be fine.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Any kind of paper. Kraft paper, typing paper, tissue paper. I like my soap completely wrapped to keep it dust free.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

The seed packets sound like a wonderful label!

Like Maura said, any type of paper is fine. for round soaps, I've even used coffee filters!

Right now, I pop a "Dan's Band" and shrink wrap them.


----------



## kidsngarden (Mar 24, 2006)

I second the Dan's bands! But for my farmer's market I just display them "naked" and put them in a glassine bag with a label when they buy. But the whole dust thing is an issue. I think they sell much better unwrapped myself!

kids


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I've seen some soaps packaged in those 'french fry' type bags. Since I'm only wrapping in Dan's bands now (to combat the dust), I'm thinking of getting some of the bags to put them in once wrapped in the band.


----------



## kidsngarden (Mar 24, 2006)

Go to uline and check out the glassine bags. That's what I used and they are the kinda like the fry bags.

kids


----------



## HomesteadBaker (Feb 8, 2006)

What are Dan's Bands? And where does one find them?

Kitty


----------



## Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians (May 6, 2002)

thesage.com I use the Dans bands for my loofa foot scrubbies, 3 inch round soaps...but alas they are too small for my normal bars. Vicki


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

kidsngarden said:


> Go to uline and check out the glassine bags. That's what I used and they are the kinda like the fry bags.
> 
> kids



Dang, I just ordered more shopping bags from Uline. 'glassine bags, eh? Thanks kids!


----------

